# Baggage & Bicycles on the Eurostar



## PerRock (Jan 31, 2012)

So this could probably fit under any of 3 different categories here, anyways...

I'm a v-scale modeler & have obtained a model of the Eurostar for Trainz. Now I've taken this train between Paris & London twice & have always carried on my luggage. However I am aware that you can check your bags & take a bicycle on board. However I didn't see any facility for storing these items on the train. Does anyone know where the Eurostar's Baggage Car is? (due to the nature of the Eurostar, I would assume there is actually two).

peter


----------



## MrEd (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.eurostar.com/UK/be/leisure/travel_information/at_the_station/baggage.jsp

Registered baggage

If you’re travelling with any additional items, any bulky items such as trunks or bicycles, or any sporting and collectors’ weapons or knives, you’ll need to use our registered baggage service.

This service applies only between London – Paris, London – Brussels and London – Lille in both directions and applies to no other Eurostar destination or beyond those stations listed above.

more info on the website.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 3, 2012)

I've read all I can about it on the various websites. But nothing I can find tells me where on the train is the checked baggage stored.

peter


----------



## DET63 (Feb 3, 2012)

It appears from this that portions of coaches 9 & 10 are used for checked baggage.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah cool. I didn't think to look at SNCB's site...

peter


----------

